# POLL: Drop-away vs. Whisker biscuit



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

I thought it would be fun to see what the majority shoots. -Thanks!


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Neither. I use an Octane Hostage. I get the stability of the Whisker without the contact on my fletchings. It's perfect.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

BirdDogger said:


> Neither. I use an Octane Hostage. I get the stability of the Whisker without the contact on my fletchings. It's perfect.


yeah that's a whisker biscuit...


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

QAD hunter drop away. Awesome rest for a great price. cant beat it and you wont see any other rest on my bows.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

> stablebuck:
> yeah that's a whisker biscuit...


Different brand. Different functionality. Doesn't tear up fletchings like the Biscuit. Definitely qualifies as "other".


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

VaporTrail Limbdriver Pro V on mine and I love it.


----------



## JDub17 (Jun 25, 2013)

I use an octane hostage as well... a whisker biscuit engulfs the arrow where a hostage has three openings to allow clean pass through of the vanes without wrinkling them up.


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

I've shot fixed, whisker biscuit and drop away and love the drop aways. Especially the full containment ones. Right now I'm shooting a NAP Apache, but if I were buying again I'd probably get a Trophy Taker FC.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Drop away. Never look back!


----------



## kzkammo (Jul 15, 2013)

I have used both and the drop away hands down is the best for me. The whisker is definetely fool proof but my accuracy and speed went up ten fold with the drop away.


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

kzkammo said:


> my accuracy and speed went up ten fold with the drop away.


Ten fold? :shock: So now your shooting what? 3,150 FPS?


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

maybe it was just the speed at which the arrow got knocked


----------



## itchytriggerfinger (Sep 12, 2007)

The octane hostage messed up my fletchings and just wasn't consistent enough for me. I shoot a code red and my groups are much tighter now.


----------



## Renegade (Sep 11, 2007)

Been using Trophy Taker Shakey Hunter drop-a-ways for year & LOVE Them. My kids & a lot of my friends use Whisker Biscuits & love them. I never have tried one.


----------



## Elkoholic8 (Jan 15, 2008)

Biscuits are for breakfast! Not a good reliable set up for archery. Stick with the drop-a-way's and you won't regret it.

+1 on the QUAD's.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

JDub17 said:


> I use an octane hostage as well... a whisker biscuit engulfs the arrow where a hostage has three openings to allow clean pass through of the vanes without wrinkling them up.


what about fine tuning your arrows? you want to spin your nock 5 degrees either direction...I DON'T THINK SO! It's a _*hostage*_ situation ;-)


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

I have shot both. I have never had a problem with blazer vanes wrinkling with the biscuit, even after a lot of shooting. I think that the whisker biscuit was a great way to get started and allowed me to focus on my stance, and form. Was pretty accurate too. That said, I do like the fall-aways better


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

I don't have any of that mechanical crap on my recure so I answered for my wife. She shoots WB because like me, she likes it simple and less chance of a breakdown. Those drop away rests look like they are the shiz, but to me I just look at it as a need for three more tools needed in camp to keep my bow tuned...


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

That is only because you don't know anything about them. I have been shooting drop aways for years, and my wife shoots one. Never have I needed to adjust or do anything to them in the field. You assume too much.


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

The NAP Apache that I shoot doesn't require any tools to adjust. Put one of those on your recurve Tex!


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

I once used the WB, but then came out of the darkness to a drop away, ill never go back! I like the rip cords.


Funny you guys should mention that hostage, my new Bowtech came with one, I tried it out and didn't care for it all, nothing but a modified WB. I quickly installed the rip cord.


----------



## sknabnoj (Nov 29, 2012)

QAD drop away... Love it


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

*Debunking the myth*

After shooting 10,000 arrows, three _Field & Stream_ pros found no difference in accuracy between the Biscuit and drop aways. There was a 3-6 fps difference in speed, depending on the setup. One guy was one who previously made fun of the WB. Then he found out that he was as accurate through 10,000 shots with the breakfast biscuits as he was with his drop away.

You can see the results here.
http://i47.photobucket.com/albums/f191/usmarine0352/3-1.jpg


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

bwhntr said:


> That is only because you don't know anything about them. I have been shooting drop aways for years, and my wife shoots one. Never have I needed to adjust or do anything to them in the field. You assume too much.


Ya, but you never hunt. And you shot your bow for the first time the other day since last October. Can't break something that doesn't get used...


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

BirdDogger said:


> After shooting 10,000 arrows, three _Field & Stream_ pros found no difference in accuracy between the Biscuit and drop aways. There was a 3-6 fps difference in speed, depending on the setup. One guy was one who previously made fun of the WB. Then he found out that he was as accurate through 10,000 shots with the breakfast biscuits as he was with his drop away.
> 
> You can see the results here.
> http://i47.photobucket.com/albums/f191/usmarine0352/3-1.jpg


Interesting, I have not used a drop away, but I have always wanted to keep things simple to reduce chances of complications, the WB does a good job of keeping things simple and consistent.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

I have not used the hostage but did use the WB before changing to a drop away. Pros and cons to both.I found the WB to be noisy when knocking an arrow but did like it more in stalking scenarios while the arrow was knocked because it wasn't going anywhere. One serious flaw that I found is that it can get wet and whiskers can freeze up. When/if this happens you won't like the results. I don't think there is such a thing as a perfect rest for a compound bow. It is another example to go with what you are most comfortable with. After that another persons opinion should not matter while you are hunting or practicing.


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

WB. Hands down simplist and easiest rest to shoot. Quiet and dependable. Speed is overrated and my accuracy is great.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

> One serious flaw that I found is that it can get wet and whiskers can freeze up.


Defiantly something to keep in mind. Thanks!


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Geez Tex, whenever a guy kind of rips on you, you "like" their post. I'm sure that kind of drives a guy crazy, when their trying to be a little mean to you:grin: haha jk its all good.
(i'd say that you're going to "like" this one, but who can ever tell what you'll do when somebody predicts your next move:mrgreen.


----------

